# Hamster face injury?



## Beth D (May 2, 2019)

Hi all!! I've had little Penny for around two weeks now, and all has been going great, until this evening, when I noticed that she has a cut/sore on her face under her eye. She lives in a DIY solid-sided cage with no metal bars etc to have caused a facial injury. She is eating and drinking fine, and has no problem with being handled. Just wondering if any one could possibly shed some light on what it may be, and whether it is a cause for concern. I've attached a photo!

Thanks


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

That is a strange one. It looks like shes rubbing it on something but as you say, no bars which is the usual culprit. Is there anything else in her cage she could be chewing at a lot that might be hitting her face in a strange way?

I would start by taking out anything in her cage that could have in any way poked her. So leave tubes and wheel maybe. If it clears up then mystery solved, add things back in one by one and keep an eye. 

If it doesn't clear up in a few days it's going to be a vet visit for a skin scrape I think. It doesn't look like mites to me but it could be some other skin condition. She could also be rubbing at it herself if maybe her teeth are irritating her? Anything other than an obvious "she's just hurt herself being a tiny idiot" (like all hams will do from time to time) needs a vet I think. 

Poor girl, she has such a gorgeous wee face!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Can we see a photo of her setup? Fresh pair of eyes and all that.


----------

